# Buying a BBQ - what to look for?



## Puccasaurus (Dec 28, 2003)

There comes a time in every man's life when he needs to buy a new BBQ...that time has come 

What should I be looking for in a BBQ? I won't be using it very often and I'd like something small and in the $200 - $300 range. Any recommendations? I like the look of stainless steel, but I hear it stains and rusts quickly so I'm OK with basic black


----------



## MaxPower (Jan 30, 2003)

Look for sturdy construction, lava rocks are old technology so consider one with bars in place of rocks. Does the lid have a big cavity and a lot of clearance? How accessible is the propane tank. Is it easy to clean?

You might even want to consider a charcoal grill. They give great flavour as long as you don't use lighter fluid to start the coals (your food will taste like lighter fluid).

Here are some tips I found doing a quick search:


> Look at the finish carefully. Painted grills aren't going to weather as well as stainless steel ones. Stainless costs more, though, so think about how much exterior maintenance you want to do.
> Make sure the grill you choose has easy access to the ash pan (charcoal grill) or drip tray (gas grill). These make cleaning up a lot less messy.
> Be sure your charcoal model comes with a lid, which keeps the smoke inside with the food and shortens cooking time.
> Look for shelves when purchasing grills, which can be incredibly handy for the backyard chef.
> ...


----------



## DR Hannon (Jan 21, 2007)

Puccasaurus said:


> There comes a time in every man's life when he needs to buy a new BBQ...that time has come
> 
> What should I be looking for in a BBQ? I won't be using it very often and I'd like something small and in the $200 - $300 range. Any recommendations? I like the look of stainless steel, but I hear it stains and rusts quickly so I'm OK with basic black


Might want to look at Zehrs's, we got ours there last year and it was just over &100 (on sale reg. was $250) and it works great.


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

There a several grades of stainless steel. A good grade will not rust period.

Since it is just the wife and me, I am using a small $25 portable that I bought about 15 years ago. The burner is as good as new but the blue metal deflector is about to give up the ghost.

Not everyones cup of tea but I can stick it in the trunk for picnics and bring it indoors when not in use. The latter is a nice feature if there happen to be bears where you live.:lmao:


----------



## jlcinc (Dec 13, 2002)

I bought a Broilmate from HD for $199, it is made in Canada and it is well built. It is great to cook on when I got it home I realized that it did not have the wire for the electric starter so I called the company in Waterloo Ont and they sent me a whole new starter and wire by Purolator. I am very happy with it. Does a 1" steak medium rare 4 minutes on each side, I preheat the grill until it gets to be about 500 Degrees and then turn off one of the burners and cook. Cooked two whole chickens a couple of weeks ago did the same thing and put the chickens on the grill over the turned off burner cooked it for a little more then and hour and used my thermometer to make sure it was cooked. Great chicken. I wanted one of the stainless steel BBQs but when I read all the reviews about the ones I could afford they were all make in China and they rust out very quickly. Most of the BBQs under 700-800 are make in China. 

John


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

I use a Weber charcoal grill. As MaxPower says, I don't start the charcoal with lighter fluid. I use a propane torch to get the coals going.


----------



## MaxPower (Jan 30, 2003)

Personally, I wouldn't buy any Grill other than a Weber, Napolean or Vermont Casting (in that order). Granted I'm a Grilling snob, so this point is probably moot.


----------



## jlcinc (Dec 13, 2002)

Your right but I can't afford any of those models. Except the Weber charcoal grill. But charcoal is just to slow for everyday use.

John


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

MaxPower said:


> Personally, I wouldn't buy any Grill other than a Weber, Napolean or Vermont Casting (in that order). Granted I'm a Grilling snob, so this point is probably moot.


Well, snobbery goes with the territory. My Weber has lasted 7 years already, with a lot of time spent out in the rain. The only weakness of the Weber is the two wheels, which tended to pop off until I fastened tiny hose clamps to the ends of the axles. 

I prefer live grilling with hot fiery coals, not gentle-ember cooking.


----------



## MaxPower (Jan 30, 2003)

Macfury said:


> Well, snobbery goes with the territory. My Weber has lasted 7 years already, with a lot of time spent out in the rain. The only weakness of the Weber is the two wheels, which tended to pop off until I fastened tiny hose clamps to the ends of the axles.
> 
> I prefer live grilling with hot fiery coals, not gentle-ember cooking.


Got you beat there MF.

My Weber Genesis is 13 years old and still operating. Not at 100% mind you, but I can still cook with it. It is time for a new one though.


----------



## KC4 (Feb 2, 2009)

BBQ WAAARR!

(Snort!)
I've got a 4 on the floor, turbo-charged, dual gas, triple burner, charcoal/wood capable, smoker, stainless steel, auto temp, AWD, remote control, 3 drawer, extending tables, with a spit that can crank a whole moose, Maytag BBQ. Comes with its own Maytag Man too. Woot! 

(Seriously, I do have a Maytag BBQ -I may have exaggerated the features, a bit- Did you know that Maytag made BBQ's? I didn't. I brought the beast back from Texas. And yes, it's about 6 years old - not a speck of rust on it - and if it was ever going to rust, it would have rusted in high humidity Houston)


----------



## jlcinc (Dec 13, 2002)

Ok, I like BBQ wars as well as the next guy but the OP wants a grill for 200-300 and probably propane. So any other suggestions.

John


----------



## KC4 (Feb 2, 2009)

jlcinc said:


> Ok, I like BBQ wars as well as the next guy but the OP wants a grill for 200-300 and probably propane. So any other suggestions.
> 
> John


Yeah, good point John and sorry Puccasaurus. I was just havin' some fun while trying (and failing) to make the point to Puccasaurus not to discount stainless steel if that is really what he likes.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

jlcinc said:


> Ok, I like BBQ wars as well as the next guy but the OP wants a grill for 200-300 and probably propane. So any other suggestions.
> 
> John



Puccasaurus didn't specify propane, and the Weber I bought cost me around $200. One of the models is available for $129 at Home Depot.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

I have this model of Weber grill. Best BBQ by far in my 40 years of owning different grills. Not only can you BBQ, but you can roast as it becomes an oven with a temperature control when the lid is closed. The cast iron grill is hot enough to use a frying pan on it to do eggs or bacon when camping. Easily big enough for a family of four or more. Only weighs about 20 lbs and best of all can be attached to the main tank of my motor home that carries 93 litres of propane. Regular price is about $269, but it has been on sale for as low as $199 at Home Depot.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

It's handsome too, SINC. I prefer bubble tops on any BBQ i buy.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Forgot to mention it has a slide out grease pan with a changeable tinfoil retainer to catch all the drippings too. I can buy refills for about 20 cents each at the dollar store.


----------



## Puccasaurus (Dec 28, 2003)

KC4 said:


> Yeah, good point John and sorry Puccasaurus. I was just havin' some fun while trying (and failing) to make the point to Puccasaurus not to discount stainless steel if that is really what he likes.





Macfury said:


> Puccasaurus didn't specify propane, and the Weber I bought cost me around $200. One of the models is available for $129 at Home Depot.


I'm open to suggestions if the value is right, so no worries. The thing is I don't really think I'll use it much, being more of the "Let's see if Pizza Nova has any specials" sort of cook  Hence, not much sense spening $ on something that'll look nice sitting there.

Thanks for the info so far! I'm quite new to BBQ purchasing so it all helps


----------



## MaxPower (Jan 30, 2003)

Off topic a bit, but on the subject of BBQ's.

Weber has a grill finder. Might be worth checking out.

Weber Grills and Accessories

Also they have some really great recipes. Grills are not just limited to hot dogs and hamburgers. 

Weber Grills and Accessories - Recipes


----------



## PenguinBoy (Aug 16, 2005)

If portability is not important, I like natural gas for a gas grill as you never need to go get propane.

If you don't already have a natural gas connection you will probably blow the $200 budget by the time installation is factored in, but if you have a connection point you might consider it.

+1 for Broil King as a good bang for the buck choice, the parent company is OMC, they have a number of brands at different price points: OMC ? Great Names In Grills


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac (Apr 23, 2006)

BUY CANADIAN OR USA!

I bought a simple Broil King last year (Canadian) and it's awesome! Cast iron grill.

Sadly, Vermont Castings is now made in China... Sorry, Sinc but VC loses my recommendation. They were one of, if not the best you could buy.


----------



## MaxPower (Jan 30, 2003)

RunTheWorldOnMac said:


> BUY CANADIAN OR USA!
> 
> I bought a simple Broil King last year (Canadian) and it's awesome! Cast iron grill.
> 
> Sadly, Vermont Castings is now made in China... Sorry, Sinc but VC loses my recommendation. They were one of, if not the best you could buy.


Wasn't aware of that.

-1 for Vermont Castings.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

RunTheWorldOnMac said:


> Sorry, Sinc but VC loses my recommendation. They were one of, if not the best you could buy.


I didn't even mention VC???


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac (Apr 23, 2006)

SINC said:


> I didn't even mention VC???


My bad, sorry Sinc! MaxPower mentioned it...your logos are similar.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Not an issue, I just wondered what you were referring to is all.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Puccasaurus said:


> There comes a time in every man's life when he needs to buy a new BBQ...that time has come
> 
> What should I be looking for in a BBQ? I won't be using it very often and I'd like something small and in the $200 - $300 range. Any recommendations? I like the look of stainless steel, but I hear it stains and rusts quickly so I'm OK with basic black


Two words... Consumer Reports. That is what I used ten years ago and my BBQ is going strong. Whereas my Dad (god rest his soul) who didn't avail himself off their advice, bought a new BBQ every 3 years.


----------



## MaxPower (Jan 30, 2003)

screature said:


> Two words... Consumer Reports. That is what I used ten years ago and my BBQ is going strong. Whereas my Dad (god rest his soul) who didn't avail himself off their advice, bought a new BBQ every 3 years.


So let's do the math then.

For an el cheapo BBQ at $200, replacing it every 3 years, taking into account the lifespan of my $800 13 year old Weber = $7800.

I would shell out the extra $$ for a quality BBQ.


----------



## PenguinBoy (Aug 16, 2005)

RunTheWorldOnMac said:


> BUY CANADIAN OR USA!
> 
> I bought a simple Broil King last year (Canadian) and it's awesome! Cast iron grill.


+1

A base model "Sterling" (entry level brand from OMC) is probably around the $200 price point mentioned by the OP. I have one of these at our vacation home and it is still running like new at 7 years old, as is the larger and more feature rich, but otherwise similar, Broil King we use in the city.


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac (Apr 23, 2006)

I bought this one... simple, good quality, works amazing! Has a half decent warranty as well.

Broil King Monarch 20


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

MaxPower said:


> So let's do the math then.
> 
> For an el cheapo BBQ at $200, replacing it every 3 years, taking into account the lifespan of my $800 13 year old Weber = $7800.
> 
> I would shell out the extra $$ for a quality BBQ.


I think your math is off... el cheapo at replacing it every 3 years into 13 years is replacing it roughly 4 times in those 13 years which is a total of $800... but maybe I just don't understand where you are coming from. 

Additionally it isn't only the cost but how well a BBQ does its job. Some are really horrible when it comes to heat consistency and even distribution. For me tis is a really important factor and few "cheapo" models address this issue.


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

Buy in September or October... You can get an $800+ BBQ for <$300 when they are trying to make room for snow blowers... That's what I did!!


----------



## MaxPower (Jan 30, 2003)

screature said:


> I think your math is off... el cheapo at replacing it every 3 years into 13 years is replacing it roughly 4 times in those 13 years which is a total of $800... but maybe I just don't understand where you are coming from.
> 
> Additionally it isn't only the cost but how well a BBQ does its job. Some are really horrible when it comes to heat consistency and even distribution. For me tis is a really important factor and few "cheapo" models address this issue.


You are correct sir. I wasn't 100% thinking when I did the math. I was actually calculating it at 1 every year. 

BTW, math was never my best subject and I just proved it. :yikes: 

Agreed. The cheaper BBQ's have hot spots and do not cook evenly. This is more common with the "Lava Rock" types vs. the Flavourizer Bar types. The Lava rock types also can cause flare ups when the grease hit the rocks.


----------



## Chris (Feb 8, 2001)

I bought a floor model Sterling at Home Hardware seven years ago, for around $200, and it is still going strong. I've had to replace the flavourizer bar, since, as the song says, rust never sleeps, but it's still working great. It has good heat distribution and the temperature control is pretty good. If you can wait until early June, you'll start seeing deals, especially on the floor models.


----------



## MLeh (Dec 23, 2005)

Puccasaurus said:


> There comes a time in every man's life when he needs to buy a new BBQ...that time has come
> 
> What should I be looking for in a BBQ? I won't be using it very often and I'd like something small and in the $200 - $300 range. Any recommendations? I like the look of stainless steel, but I hear it stains and rusts quickly so I'm OK with basic black


What are you planning to cook? Steaks? Roasts? Chickens? Side of beef? Whole pig?

Where are you planning to cook? Are you close to the house? Side burners are very handy for heating stuff up if you want to have the 'all outdoor' experience.

My first BBQ was a small Hibachi - no cover, cast iron grills - ran on charcoal and had no lid, but it was great for picnics or camping if all you want to do is a steak. I think I paid $12 for it.

Our current one is slightly bigger, and runs on natural gas. Webber, about 12 years old, black, porcelain grills. (We got it for free from the Gas Company when they were running gas lines into our neighbourhood - upgraded the water heater to gas, got a free BBQ.)

Secret to the grills not rusting is to NOT clean them when you're done cooking - the oil from the food you've cooked protects them. Then, the next time you want to cook, you fire it up on 'oh wow', (ours gets up to about 650°) and then once the remnants are incinerated, clean the grills, then you're on your way. Works for us.

If you have bears in the neighbourhood though, you don't want to do this, as they'll be attracted. (They'd need a ladder or a key to the house to get onto our second storey patio, so we're okay.)


----------



## Puccasaurus (Dec 28, 2003)

Thanks to all for the tips and advice. After much deliberation...my parents insisted I take their "old" (i.e. never used) BBQ. Works for me. Or it will, once I get the cobwebs off


----------



## Chimpur (May 1, 2009)

Also speaking of bbq, one thing no one mentioned was the propane. Some good deals can be had at Costco. Last i checked it was $12-13. t canadian tire its nearly $20!


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

After reading Sinc's testimonial I was on the lookout for the Weber Q200 on my recent US visit.

Found one at Home Depot for about $200 but they had it on a high shelf with no possible way to actually get a good look at it. Had put the whole idea on the back burner, then saw the Q100 at Walmart. This is the no-frills version of the Q200, one burner instead of two and no fold out work surfaces. It does have an electronic igniter. Also set up for small propane bottles but converters are available.

Picked it up for $140 and so far have been very happy with it. One thought, start by using the lowest setting, as High would be more than adequate for pancakes. Love the drip pan set-up, no more flare-ups.


----------



## Bilbo (Jul 12, 2001)

I have a Broil Mate, which I believe that it's a level down from Broil King. 

It's a natural gas version and have had it for six years. I use it year 'round under a covered deck.

Over that time I have replaced the ceramic grill once. The flavour-wave plate once and just last week, I replaced the burner. Here in lies what was important to me... Spare parts. Anything that I need is readily available at Home Depot plus Onward Multi-Corp is a Canadian company based in the KW area.

It was not a terribly expensive model and it gets used A LOT.

Prior to that, I had a Broil King Sovereign. My ex got custody of it though. It is about 15 years old now and as I understand it, it still works.

Webber is a good choice but a little more money than I wanted to spend. The Broil Mate that I purchased has been a very decent BBQ for the money.

Bill


----------



## hayesk (Mar 5, 2000)

Get one with a porcelain coated grill - it'll last much longer than steel. Cast iron will last long, but I believe it requires a bit more maintenance (oiling to keep from rusting).

I got a Broil King with one in 2003 and the grills are still in perfect shape.


----------



## jimbotelecom (May 29, 2009)

I'm coming up to my tenth year with a Tandoor styled BBQ - The Green Egg. I have a Weber charcoal and a small Napoleon propane too. The Green Egg attains heat levels of 800 degrees in 10 minutes for searing steaks and cooking amazing burgers. It also can retain a low temperature 225 degree for 5 hours for slow cooking ribs etc.

Even in winter the Green Egg is simply an awesome piece of BBQ technology not unlike Apple computers!


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

hayesk said:


> Get one with a porcelain coated grill - it'll last much longer than steel.


hayesk, do you grille in the winter? Reason I ask is we had one with a porcelain coated wire grill and the porcelain would just explode whenever we fired up the grille in the winter time. I ended up getting a replacement set but never used them because it took about a year for all the porcelain to chip off the old ones and not contaminate the food. Figgered it was just easier that way.


----------



## MaxPower (Jan 30, 2003)

jimbotelecom said:


> I'm coming up to my tenth year with a Tandoor styled BBQ - The Green Egg. I have a Weber charcoal and a small Napoleon propane too. The Green Egg attains heat levels of 800 degrees in 10 minutes for searing steaks and cooking amazing burgers. It also can retain a low temperature 225 degree for 5 hours for slow cooking ribs etc.
> 
> Even in winter the Green Egg is simply an awesome piece of BBQ technology not unlike Apple computers!


I've heard good things about the Green Egg.


----------



## Bilbo (Jul 12, 2001)

FeXL said:


> hayesk, do you grille in the winter? Reason I ask is we had one with a porcelain coated wire grill and the porcelain would just explode whenever we fired up the grille in the winter time. I ended up getting a replacement set but never used them because it took about a year for all the porcelain to chip off the old ones and not contaminate the food. Figgered it was just easier that way.


That's likely my problem too. The porcelain cracked on the original and the porcelain has cracked on the replacement grill as well. Now that you mention it, the grill was perfect last summer but over the winter I noticed that the porcelain was beginning to split.

BTW, I use a scrub brush with plastic bristles and not sharp wires, so the grill was not damaged due to brushing. Also I try to "burn off" what I can, let it cool down a bit, then take the brush to it.

B


----------



## iMatt (Dec 3, 2004)

The Big Green Egg is actually based on a Japanese-style grill (kamado). 

I covet one badly, but the up-front cost is tough to swallow even though it should last forever. The Kamado Joe is almost identical (only red), but unfortunately it's no cheaper, only a different make of the same thing.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Bilbo said:


> That's likely my problem too. The porcelain cracked on the original and the porcelain has cracked on the replacement grill as well. Now that you mention it, the grill was perfect last summer but over the winter I noticed that the porcelain was beginning to split.
> 
> BTW, I use a scrub brush with plastic bristles and not sharp wires, so the grill was not damaged due to brushing. Also I try to "burn off" what I can, let it cool down a bit, then take the brush to it.
> 
> B


Thinking a bit more about this...

We always left the grills on the BBQ and obviously, they would be the current outside temp when we fired up the grille. This would mean that they were sometimes -20C (or colder) with a direct fire underneath.

They may have lasted longer if the grills were stored inside, then brought out when needed. The owner's manual mentioned nothing of this. Kind of a PITA but, if you like the porcelain, maybe the only way to go.

At any rate, the porcelain cracked off years ago (15 or more) and that BBQ was retired about 4 years ago, we've got good cast iron grates on the new grille, no worries.


----------



## hayesk (Mar 5, 2000)

FeXL said:


> hayesk, do you grille in the winter? Reason I ask is we had one with a porcelain coated wire grill and the porcelain would just explode whenever we fired up the grille in the winter time. I ended up getting a replacement set but never used them because it took about a year for all the porcelain to chip off the old ones and not contaminate the food. Figgered it was just easier that way.


I cooked in winter a few times, but not at -20. I think I have porcelain coated iron rather than steel, but I'm not sure - the grills are quite thick. It's never chipped off and I've never been super careful with it. I've had the grill for 7 years. It's a Broil King, cost me about $250 at Sears.


----------



## Kleles (Jul 21, 2009)

*Bbq*

We have a charcoal BBQ - Weber - that's 35 years old! I've been waiting for it to rust out for the last 20 years, but it refuses to die. In that time I had thought about replacing it with a propane grill, but I've since changed my mind, and I'm going to stay with charcoal. The question is: Am I going to outlive my BBQ, or will it outlive me??!


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

Kleles said:


> The question is: Am I going to outlive my BBQ, or will it outlive me??!


If you stop BBQ'ing you stand a chance of outliving that thing. 

_(I love BBQ'ing, so don't take my wisecrack the wrong way)
_


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

hayesk said:


> I cooked in winter a few times, but not at -20. I think I have *porcelain coated iron* rather than steel, but I'm not sure - the grills are quite thick.


Ah, there's the difference. Ours had the standard skinny wire grills with the porcelain coating.

They sounded like popcorn when you fired 'er up in mid-winter...


----------



## Kleles (Jul 21, 2009)

*Charcoal BBQ*



gwillikers said:


> If you stop BBQ'ing you stand a chance of outliving that thing.
> 
> _(I love BBQ'ing, so don't take my wisecrack the wrong way)
> _


Since you love BBQ'ing, as I do, you know that we take our risks as we choose.

At one point I thought that my choice would be dictated to me as the retail availability of charcoal seemed to be decreasing. But, not so! It's available in many places. 

My friends like our anachronistic BBQed food. "Ahhh! Real charcoal." Actually, we grill more fish and lamb than we do beef. But, there's nothing like a BBQed steak, with the right spice.


----------



## Kleles (Jul 21, 2009)

*Charcoal BBQ*

Duplicate submission, sorry.


----------



## MaxPower (Jan 30, 2003)

I'm off to Lowes tonight to pick up a new Weber Genesis Espresso 310. It's on sale and a really good buy.


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

While we're on the topic of BBQ'ing, I have to share this excellent rib recipe. Follow it exactly and you'll be amazed at how you can have great ribs in under 2 hours. We've made these several times, as have friends of mine, and it's always a winner, winner, fabulous rib dinner!


----------

